# Platinum Precipitate from incinerated ash



## rusty (Aug 16, 2011)

Still one more batch to process, yellow is my sons favorite color.

Started with approximately 1,000 lbs of PC boards.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## stihl88 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wild colors their Rusty.

But I could have mistaken that for what i had for dinner the other night, Tarragon infused Couscous!


----------



## rusty (Aug 16, 2011)

I think the palladium may precipitate much cleaner for some reason most of the trash co-precipitated with the platinum.

Plenty of orange powder settled out on the bottom with some green crap, Oh well back to Hokes book to find the answer.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 16, 2011)

rusty said:


> some green crap,



Sounds like Rh to me. was it traces of dull green crystals?
Ir and Ru will also precipitate with NH4Cl. (but you know that 8) )


----------



## rusty (Aug 16, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > some green crap,
> ...



I disturbed the precipitate so it's difficult to tell at this point if any crystals will form, I will keep an eye on the precipitate to see what happens in the morning and post a picture of what I have. 

I'm filtering via gravity, a bucket with holes in the bottom over top another, now on my second and third rinse the liquids are clear enough to see the bottom of the pail there are some silver colored crystals forming on the bottom.

The stuff I processed was only chips from e-scrap mixed with some chips from telcomm boards.

After removing the base metals, gave the ash a good shot of AR after a lot of heating the ash would give off bubbles for days so I knew there was still something in there, From this first shot of AR is where the gold came from.

After seeing the bubbles after a week of sitting, gave the ash another shot of fresh AR, it took most of the day on steady heat before everything was dissolved into the AR.

On one batch got tired of baby sitting the camp stove and figured everything was dissolved so I tossed this into the filter, next day bubbles. Yea there could be Rh in there, I never had this much trouble getting metals into AR with plenty of heat.

I know that there is still values in the ash, but thought that I would introduce a scoop of this into my copper melt each time I melt an anode and collect the values this way as slimes.

If it turns out to be Rh in the mess I have this would be a good lesson for me in learning how to separate it form the platinum.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 16, 2011)

Rusty,

Have you performed a stannous chloride test for Pt and Rh on the yellow crystals?

Steve


----------



## rusty (Aug 16, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Rusty,
> 
> Have you performed a stannous chloride test for Pt and Rh on the yellow crystals?
> 
> Steve



After de-noxxing the AR I did with stannous which momentarily showed orange before changing color, somewhere between green and black. Now that the platinum is isolated another stannous test on the powder tomorrow.

If the is Rh how would this report in color using stannous, Steve.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out the General Reaction List in the Gudied Tour link under stannous chloride for Rhodium testing using stannous, I describe the procedure in detail with photos.

Steve


----------



## rusty (Aug 17, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Check out the General Reaction List in the Gudied Tour link under stannous chloride for Rhodium testing using stannous, I describe the procedure in detail with photos.
> 
> Steve


'

Thanks Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 17, 2011)

rusty said:


> I know that there is still values in the ash, but thought that I would introduce a scoop of this into my copper melt each time I melt an anode and collect the values this way as slimes.



That is pretty clever way to collect the traces.


I can't imagine how would you perform a stannous test that will prove Rh in all of this mix... maybe if you could swab just the geen ammonium/Rh salt, but that's a long shot...

When you reduce the bulk of the Pt yellow, you can submit a sample to a lab for analysis, if Rh is really there, you could fuse the reduced Pt (and Rh) sponge/powder with bisulfate to rid off the Rh.

If you intend to sell the metals, i'm not sure how worth while will it be for you to seperate the sisters.


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the reactor, but where is the lid?. :shock: 8)


----------



## rusty (Aug 17, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > I know that there is still values in the ash, but thought that I would introduce a scoop of this into my copper melt each time I melt an anode and collect the values this way as slimes.
> ...



I agree Sam trying to collect some of the green for testing is near impossible,having it analyzed by a lab then selling makes the most sense.

There is another batch of liquids that I'm cementing, I will post the results when I process the black powder then precipitate the platinum, maybe more green will show up.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## rusty (Aug 17, 2011)

HAuCl4 said:


> I love the reactor, but where is the lid?. :shock: 8)



What your calling the reactor is the bowel that I used to precipitate the platinum, and will not be used to calcine the powder into sponge.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## rusty (Aug 17, 2011)

lazersteve said:


> Check out the General Reaction List in the Gudied Tour link under stannous chloride for Rhodium testing using stannous, I describe the procedure in detail with photos.
> 
> Steve



Followed your instructions to a "T" testing for rhodium http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=16869&#16869

It was impossible to harvest only the green sample, my guess is that it's a 50/50 mixture. Here are the results from the stannous test cold shows platinum after the solution was heated turned black on cooling remained black.

There maybe a trace of gold left in this filtrate, I decided to remove the pgm's first from concentrated solutions which I thought would be much easier to recover once the solutions become diluted from the pgm extractions.

After sitting a day the black has turned blue.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## HAuCl4 (Aug 18, 2011)

rusty said:


> HAuCl4 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the reactor, but where is the lid?. :shock: 8)
> ...


I saw some nice visionware pots in the store the other day, but could not find one with a lid of the same material, that's all. Nice job. 8)


----------



## rusty (Aug 24, 2011)

I did as Steve suggested cemented the yellow powder back to elemental metals using zinc, unfortunately my stannous crystals have died on me and I can no longer rely using it for making testing solutions aka stannous.

I made up a small batch of stannous yesterday tested against a known solution that tested negative, anyhow here's where I'm at with this batch.

After removing any undissolved zinc with hcl, introduced the powders back into AR, the liquids came green, after an hour decanted the AR and still had some black powder left in my vessel. So I added some fresh ar then after an hour at a light boil have a liquid that is the same color as auric chloride would be that beautiful amber color.

Most of the black powder remains unscathed. I'm clueless to which color rhodium would take if you could get it into an ar solution. 

The feedstock was chips, my question now is which chips on the mother board would have rhodium.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Aug 24, 2011)

rusty said:


> I did as Steve suggested cemented the yellow powder back to elemental metals using zinc, unfortunately my stannous crystals have died on me and I can no longer rely using it for making testing solutions aka stannous.
> 
> I made up a small batch of stannous yesterday tested against a known solution that tested negative, anyhow here's where I'm at with this batch.
> 
> ...



Not to sure it will be Rh, it could be Ir, I have had a trace of that show up in chip's. But I could be wrong. 8)


----------



## rusty (Aug 24, 2011)

samuel-a said:


> rusty said:
> 
> 
> > some green crap,
> ...



Sam after cementing everything with zinc, then reprocessing to powders, this filtrate left overnight is growing green crystals on the inside of the jar. 

Actually I did not know that, with so many moves in the past two years I have never really had a chance to do much refining of precious metals. 

Most of my previous posts are showing homemade equipment and stuff I find on my outings along with a few tests performed on various junk pieces. Now that were more settled in I'll be able to put some of what I have read into practicable knowledge.

I remember the first time I made love, I didn't even know how to unhook a bra, practice makes perfect.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Rusty, in your latest picture, i don't know what is this glowing green crystallization.
When i insinuated the possibility of Rh, i ment it will appear as dull green crystallization upon complexing with NH4Cl and be reporded with the yellow Pt salt.



btw



rusty said:


> practice makes perfect.



In my case it doesn't... I never knew how to open a bra and probably never will.... the damn thing just won't open :mrgreen:


----------

